# Availability of internal exchange properties



## Jaydog (Feb 24, 2022)

I am considering the purchase of a resale at Wild Oak Diamond week. Would definitely want to be able to ski high season ( Beaver Creek first choice) and Maui during the winter months some years as well. As a general rule, is it likely to be able to get these weeks (ski/Hawaii) on the internal exchange? Any other useful information would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 24, 2022)

Jaydog said:


> I am considering the purchase of a resale at Wild Oak Diamond week. Would definitely want to be able to ski high season ( Beaver Creek first choice) and Maui during the winter months some years as well. As a general rule, is it likely to be able to get these weeks (ski/Hawaii) on the internal exchange? Any other useful information would be appreciated!
> Thanks!


We have gotten Hawaii with wait list and diligence in checking.  I don't know if that will change with the addition of Welk. We usually spring ski at the tail end of the season so can't speak to winter skiing


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 24, 2022)

Jaydog said:


> I am considering the purchase of a resale at Wild Oak Diamond week. Would definitely want to be able to ski high season ( Beaver Creek first choice) and Maui during the winter months some years as well. As a general rule, is it likely to be able to get these weeks (ski/Hawaii) on the internal exchange? Any other useful information would be appreciated!
> Thanks!


@Tucsonadventurer explained things well. 

It takes work. I don't mind it, but others do. If all you want is to get high season ski weeks and Maui during the winter and you don't want to spend much effort to do that, it may not work out great for you.

If you have some flexibility in terms of when you want to travel, and you can plan 12+ months in advance and use the waitlist, it can work out well.

I'm personally pretty happy with it, but anytime you buy with the intention of trading, aspects of the rules of the game change. For example, one of the things that attracted me to Hyatt was that they have 4 properties in Colorado...now they have just 3 because Aspen left and I have noticed that availability isn't quite as good as it once was for the remaining properties.


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 24, 2022)

I'll add this. Either:

1) You're OK with requesting a week one year out and waiting. (Being flexible about Colorado would more than double your chance of success)

2) You're OK with hitting the reservation website multiple times a day, looking to score a week when it becomes available. (There's always some family crisis that means a canceled reservation. But you have to be the first person to see it. These come and go FAST.)

3) You're OK leaving Hyatt and getting Colorado/Hawaii weeks through Interval. (This is me -- and then you don't need 2200 points to make things work. I do use the Hyatt system now and then. But the lion's share of my vacations come via II.)

4) You buy a week that generally works for you at Beaver Creek. (This is the optimal choice for you, I think.)

5) or don't buy Hyatt.


----------



## Jaydog (Feb 24, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the much needed information! I have heard it said, "buy the most points (diamond week) for the least amount of maintenance fees for the best cost ratio," but don't want to be unable to stay in certain Hyatt properties either. Know the reality is if you want to make sure, buy that location. Feel like I'm learning something new hourly!


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 24, 2022)

Jaydog said:


> Thanks everyone for the much needed information! I have heard it said, "buy the most points (diamond week) for the least amount of maintenance fees for the best cost ratio," but don't want to be unable to stay in certain Hyatt properties either. Know the reality is if you want to make sure, buy that location. Feel like I'm learning something new hourly!



It depends how flexible you are. I did "buy the most points for the money" and I'm happy with that. I have never once used my actual week. 

That being said, if I could trade the Key West week I never use for a Carmel week that I would use all the time, I'd be all over that in a New York minute.

You really want your worst-case scenario to be, "Well, it's six months and one day out and I haven't gotten any traction on my trade requests. I guess I'll just have to book my home week and call it good."

I don't have that option -- if I don't get what I want, I have to drop all my points into II, which has happened a couple times.


----------



## socaltimeshare (Feb 24, 2022)

Keep in mind most waitlist requests will fill at 6 month mark.  Thus, if your goal is internal exchange, ideally the week you own would be in the HRPP period at 6 months from your target vacation time.  That way if your request doesn’t come in, you still have ample time to pivot another strategy.  What you don’t want is your points falling into LCUP while waiting for an internal exchange as then you can’t convert them to EEE.


----------



## Jaydog (Feb 24, 2022)

Great information, much appreciated. Not to complicate things I hope.........What if I purchased a floating week? How likely to get dates I want? Thanks for your help!


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 24, 2022)

Jaydog said:


> Great information, much appreciated. Not to complicate things I hope.........What if I purchased a floating week? How likely to get dates I want? Thanks for your help!



All deeded weeks are fixed. Their new "just buy points" system might work for you. Might. I don't care to even research it. Looks like just another way to give salesmen something to sell to me. I like the fact that I at least know exactly what I own, and it is tangible. 

The answer to "how likely" is *always* "it depends." Anyone who says differently has a week to sell you. In general, the more flexible you are, the easier this is.

But if you say, "I need to ski Beaver Creek Christmas week and I have no backup plan if it falls through," then it is best to just buy Christmas week.


----------



## Jaydog (Feb 24, 2022)

Thanks for the clarity! Understanding how it works. If I don't want to use my HRRP and want to use II properties for ski/Hawaii would I be able to book within a fairly small window of dates (give or take 2-3 weeks)? Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 24, 2022)

Jaydog said:


> Thanks for the clarity! Understanding how it works. If I don't want to use my HRRP and want to use II properties for ski/Hawaii would I be able to book within a fairly small window of dates (give or take 2-3 weeks)? Thanks!


Unless you OWN the week you want at the resort you want, timesharing ALWAYS boils down to two things. Flexibility, and Diligence to check the availability often, and there is no guarantee.


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 24, 2022)

Jaydog said:


> Thanks for the clarity! Understanding how it works. If I don't want to use my HRRP and want to use II properties for ski/Hawaii would I be able to book within a fairly small window of dates (give or take 2-3 weeks)? Thanks!



In my experience, II will get you into some hard-to-trade places. But unicorns like a desireable Christmas week in a ski-in/out location are VERY VERY rare in that system.

I'm probably the most flexible person here. Afghanistan in summer? Sounds lovely -- book a week. I do tend to stick with the nice places. But I've been traveling long enough to know I dislike high-season anything. New Orleans for Mardi Gras or Jazz Fest? No thanks. You couldn't pay me. During hurricane season with a Cat-5 a week out? NOW we're talking. I like having the place to myself. 

I've pulled hard-to-get European summer resorts, Carmel, Aspen (in Summer, which is still diamond), tons in Hawaii (I use it as my guest house to keep guests from being underfoot). 

But never once have I said, "I need this place, this week, or my year is ruined." I'll demand a week. Or I'll demand a place. But never both.

I just plugged the Colorado weeks into the Hyatt site and got a smattering of one-day Aspen choices. Not particularly useful, sorry.


----------



## Kal (Feb 25, 2022)

Jaydog said:


> I am considering the purchase of a resale at Wild Oak Diamond week. Would definitely want to be able to ski high season ( Beaver Creek first choice) and Maui during the winter months some years as well. As a general rule, is it likely to be able to get these weeks (ski/Hawaii) on the internal exchange? Any other useful information would be appreciated!
> Thanks!


It looks like you want to buy something cheap to get something extremely good.  IMHO, there's a 99% chance it will not work.


----------



## Jaydog (Feb 25, 2022)

Thanks again everyone so helpful! All the perspectives and nuances shared I really appreciate. Feel free to keep sharing your advice


----------



## Ianneyan (Mar 29, 2022)

Like OP, I have questions about internal trades. We travel to Hawaii almost annually during our school districts’ fall break {end of September, usually weeks 38-39).  Is it likely for us to snag a Maui week at HRC Ka’anapali using points, or should I seriously consider buying in Maui? I know many recommend buying where you want to travel, but so far we’ve had great luck with both Hilton and Westin’s internal trading/points systems with our fall break schedule.


----------



## Kal (Mar 29, 2022)

Just remember, the people on the WAIT LIST come first.  After that, the unit becomes available to all HRC members.  So why not enter multiple requests of interest on the list?  At least you will have a higher priority than others who just  sit back and wait for something to appear.  The other important factor is the week you own.  Your points have to be available to book a unit when it comes available.  Tie that into the HRPP period to assure you at least can book the unit you own is further limiting to your strategy.


----------



## Ianneyan (Mar 29, 2022)

Th


Kal said:


> Just remember, the people on the WAIT LIST come first.  After that, the unit becomes available to all HRC members.  So why not enter multiple requests of interest on the list?  At least you will have a higher priority than others who just  sit back and wait for something to appear.  The other important factor is the week you own.  Your points have to be available to book a unit when it comes available.  Tie that into the HRPP period to assure you at least can book the unit you own is further limiting to your strategy.


Thanks Kal! Are you *the* Kal who created that awesome, informative site about  HRC? If so, thanks for all of your wisdom!


----------



## Sapper (Mar 29, 2022)

Ianneyan said:


> Like OP, I have questions about internal trades. We travel to Hawaii almost annually during our school districts’ fall break {end of September, usually weeks 38-39).  Is it likely for us to snag a Maui week at HRC Ka’anapali using points, or should I seriously consider buying in Maui? I know many recommend buying where you want to travel, but so far we’ve had great luck with both Hilton and Westin’s internal trading/points systems with our fall break schedule.



I am one of the people who says buy where and when you want to go. If you are needing something specific, ie week 38 or 39 in Hawaii, it would be better for you (and your sanity) to own it.  Owning it removes any question about availability, having enough points, HRPP / CUP calendars, etc. If you could be flexible and not be bummed out if you did not get something you want, then owning another unit elsewhere with a lower buy in or maintenance fee and rolling the dice with the points game would probably work for you. However, needing something very specific, and the big unknown of the Welk integration, means you are probably better off owning it.


----------



## RunCat (Apr 1, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> I'll demand a week. Or I'll demand a place. But never both.



This should be written on the top of every exchange company‘s home page.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 1, 2022)

Ianneyan said:


> We travel to Hawaii almost annually during our school districts’ fall break {end of September, usually weeks 38-39).



You should absolutely buy week 38/39 in Hawaii. Do some homework to see which week lines up with school vacations most often, until the future year where school vacations are no longer an issue. If it's a toss-up, buy the earlier week, so you have a head-start trading for the later week.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 5, 2022)

Jaydog said:


> I am considering the purchase of a resale at Wild Oak Diamond week. Would definitely want to be able to ski high season ( Beaver Creek first choice) and Maui during the winter months some years as well. As a general rule, is it likely to be able to get these weeks (ski/Hawaii) on the internal exchange? Any other useful information would be appreciated!
> Thanks!


The odds aren’t great.  If your goal is to go to these two regularly, you should buy there.


----------

